# Epson 3020



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Just got an Epson 3020 for $1350 at best buy. I would like to know is there a draw back for using a 14in cielig mount for it. I have a cielig fan in the room that I'm trying to get around. Eventually I want to get rid of the fan but my wife may say other wise. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the 3020 have vertical lens shift? I know the 3010 didn't. I had to get the height lined up exactly.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

It's says that it does not have lens adjustment.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Then you'll have to line up the screen just right. :T


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't have digital zoom or keystone. I know what keystone is but the digital zoom? What is it.

* lookin at the manual it says I have a manual zoom and keystone.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah the zoom will have to be adjusted at the projector.


----------



## RJ2 (Mar 11, 2010)

The 3020 is a great projector , to set on a table in front . This model is not a model that can be ceiling mounted 
properly in most cases . Reason being no lens shift , the sides will not converge with the test pattern if the projector has any downward angle . It says in the manual it has a 30 degree manual vertical shift , and I do not understand why they have that in there. In most rooms if you hung the projector it would be absolutely right above your head . There is always open box 3020's at best buys, because of this, and usually around 1200. its a tough nut to crack putting out another 1400 for basically the same engine, with lens shift.


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my first projector and it is really nice. Yes I have it above my head which is not a problem. It was not an open box, brand new shipped from the wareouse because they didnt have any in stock. But later on I might get the 5020, for now this is more than suffice for family room/ theater room. The money is not a problem here, if they would have had a Epson Powerlite 710 I would have gotten that one. I really enjoy the projector and cant wait to expand on my theater room to bigger and better equipment.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Could you please explain a little more about why it is not a great choice for ceiling mounting? I am shopping for my first projector and when I look through the manual it shows two types of mounting: one where the projector is right side up and the bottom edge of the screen is horizontal with the projector. The other way it is mounted upside down with the top edge of the projected image at the bottom edge of the projector.

I am looking at installing one ~16' from my front wall. The plan is to project a ~100" diagonal image. The bottom of the image will be at 32" high (to go over my stereo rack). That puts the top at ~85" (32+53). So the projector will need to be mounted upside down 85" inches high. This is well above my head and ~2' below my ceiling.

This works right? Am I missing something that would keep me from using this projector? I guess it would be better to be able to mount it higher and shift the image down but 85" is pretty high. Maybe the issue is most want a lower screen then 32" off the floor?
Thanks!
Salem


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The 3020 dosen't have lens shifting .

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_3020e.htm


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Almadacr said:


> The 3020 dosen't have lens shifting .
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_3020e.htm


Right but shift would just make positioning easier. You should still be able to ceiling mount as long as it is centered on the screen horizontalrly and lines up with the top or bottom edge of the projected image vertically right?
Thanks!
Salem


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

To ceiling mount it you would need something like this since it dosen't have lens shifting .


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Almadacr said:


> To ceiling mount it you would need something like this since it dosen't have lens shifting .


Thanks for the image. But is this upside down? From reading the manual it looks like it always projects "up". As in the image comes roughly parallel out from the bottom and up at a angle from the top of the projector.

Wouldn't that mean I would have to mount it upside down for a ceiling mount (unless I dropped the projector a good 60" and I don't want that). Or does selecting "ceiling" actually change the optics somehow? I was expecting the projected rectangle to stay in the same place relative to the projector in either mode. And if you select "ceiling" it will flip the image. Correct? Incorrect?

Edit: I found it in the manual:
"If you install the projector on the ceiling, you will need to invert the picture so that it appears right side up. "

Thanks!
Salem


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

True, I have mine mounted upside down with a wall mount due to the mount not able to mount to a vaulted ceiling. This is mine:









It is squared on the screen, but lost some screen size due to the screen mounted location. But it is good for now till I have time to work everything out and install the green where I need it to produce a 125" screen.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

No the projector it's not upside down just in a custom mount in the ceiling the same way you can put in shelve in the back . 

You can mount it the way you want - see pic .

The difference between having lens shifting and not is is the ability to move the projected image up or down, left or right, while keeping the projector stationary. This makes it a great deal easier to place the projector where you want it but the 3020 dosen't have it so you need to tilt the projector such that the image fills the screen from the position you want to place the projector but this can result in a trapezoidal image.

You can try to use keystone correction but a lot of sites and pros say if you can stay away from it ... better but this i leave for each one or saying you should try and decide what's best for you .


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

X2, explained it a lot better than I would've.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It is easily mounted to the ceiling. You just have to be sure of your measurements. My 3010 hangs from the ceiling and it took minimal setup.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all. Just came across this and wanted to chime in although I'm sure you've got it figured out already. The 3020 doesn't have lens shift but that doesn't mean it's not fine for ceiling mounting. Not really sure where that came from. Not having lens shift just means you've got to mount the body so that the lens is aligned with the top or bottom of your screen. To avoid quality loss it's best to not use keystone correction, but as long as you're properly mounted there's no reason why you should need it anyway!


----------



## TimboZero (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the EU version of this projector which I setup about 2 weeks ago without any problems. It is installed on a ceiling dropdown mount which is adjusted to approx 12-14".
The projector does allow for inverted projection which is specifically for ceiling mounting and works fine.
It is true that there is no lens shift and there is only vertical keystone. This makes alignment horizontally a small chore to make tiny physical adjustments to the projector to align with the screen but, at the price point it's no big deal. The vertical alignment should also be physical done in the same way.
Keystone correction is the only way to correct any trapizoidal 'errors' in the vertical, created by the base of the projector and the top of the screen not being in line. Although it is prefered not to use keystone (due to resolution reduction from doing so) , I think most agree that up to 10degrees is OK and less than 5degrees is unnoticable.


----------



## amartino (Jun 8, 2013)

nickm said:


> True, I have mine mounted upside down with a wall mount due to the mount not able to mount to a vaulted ceiling.


What mounting hardware did you find to wall mount your epson 3020? I have a similar situation with high cathedral ceilings. I am currently using an old crt tv wall mount to hold it. It is right side up, so i had to put some shims under the back of the projector to angle the image downward. It's still uncomfortably high on the wall. I'm currently looking for a better wall mounting solution. onder:


----------

